# I've made a huge mistake...



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey guys. I just recently found out about this website.

Let me get to my problem though...

I recently bought a new Betta fish. I have little experience in owning my own fish. Back when I was a child, my parents had fish, but I had little to do with maintaining the tank. So I was mostly left in the dark concerning proper care.

Two days ago, I bought this little tank which I regret horribly.

It's a Marina Betta Kit. As you probably know, it's a 1/2 Gallon piece of crap... Being an idiot, I bought it AND the betta without giving it much thought. I really regret this now. I fear that the betta doesn't have long to survive. 
After reading about this whole "cycle" thing, which is very confusing (hint hint)
About bettas needing at least 78 degrees of water temperature (I had NO idea  ...)
And about changing the water (25%-50% depending on the tank size) every week... But the list goes on. 

I feel like I just gave him his death sentence the day I bought him. Pets have died before, but it was never my fault (a dog, a cat, a guinea pig), since I went into this so stupidly and impulsively, thinking that this little tank from hell would be fitting for him, I feel like he's already dead...

So I ask, please help me out. I need to know what I need to go out and buy Monday morning from a petstore to save this little guy's life, and hopefully have more beautiful fish in the future. I list with brand names would be amazing.

Any links to helpful beginner's guides would be great. Preferably a step by step guide of some sort.

Thank you. Please forgive me for being so stupid and ignorant about fish life. I feel horrible.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome aboard.
first......Don't panic,
a five-ten gallon tank would be Betta fish heaven,small pea size gravel
washed well(afew times)some plants,live or plastic,even better
silk.(they are nice and soft if your Betta wishes to rest)
a cave perhaps,as they do somewtimes like to rest/hide.
heater,to keep your buddy warm and active.
water conditioner.Prime i think you guys over the pond use
(someone speak up if i'm wrong here please)
and a HOB ?(hang on the back) filter.
do you have anyone you know who keeps fish ?
you could borrow some filter media from their filter,if not then
to cycle isn't that bad.we'll run you through it there is a sticky somewhere,
a water test kit API liquid test kit is the one you want,don't ask the fish shop to test your water,unfortunatly they are too unreliable.
hang in there you and you fishy friend will be fine.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

I actually don't have anyone I can talk to about keeping fish...

Do they sell water test kits like the one mentioned at pet stores?
What is a filter media? Never heard that word mentioned with filter.
Should I buy an Air Rock or something similar?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Your betta will survive in the 1/2 gallon tank until you put together a better tank- don't get too worried. Remember the cups they keep them in at the store? Just keep up doing 50% daily water changes until you've got somewhere to move him to. Prime is the water conditioner I use and it is VERY good. It's also extremely concentrated, so even though it may be slightly pricier, it will last 10x longer.

Here's a link to some info on a tank's cycle: http://fins.actwin.com/mirror/begin-cycling.html

A 1/2 gallon tank will never cycle- it is simply too small, so enough bacteria cannot build up. Also, a lot of the important bacteria is harbored in the filter, so if you don't have a filter that makes things more difficult.

My suggestion is to look on craigslist for a used 10 gallon tank. I see them all the time for about $20-30 including the filter, heater and light. There are also plenty of kits you can get. I wouldn't really recommend the 2.5 gallon bow front (you'll see this at every pet store) because the light is incandescent and will cause temperature fluctuations and it doesn't come with a heater, but it will do. You can get a mini-heater pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a question about changing 50% of the water...

How would I go about conditioning it? Should I set it aside in a measuring cup and condition it that way? Or should I pour it in the tank and then add more conditioner?

I suppose this applies to all water changes. I'm in the dark about that right now...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i personally condition the water in the bucket before it goes
in the tank,there are members here who do it after,
i guess it's up to you which you would prefer.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

I just now changed his water after conditioning it. He seems to be acting the same (floating at the top, hardly moving, not even his gills). He will only stir when I tap the tank.

Is there anything I can do for him now before I leave for an Easter party?


On a side note... Why the hell would they put a tank such as the one I bought on the market if the people who made it know that bettas can't survive in such horrible conditions? I mean, it even comes with a wall-mount thing. That's ridiculous. After I purchase a better tank, should I take it back to the store for a refund?

Also, take a look at this. I can't believe it. I found it last night.
http://www.petco.com/product/14428/Aquatic-Gardens-Hanging-Betta-Bowl.aspx
How cruel. Take a look at the people's reviews. So misleading that it makes me sick.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i woulod hazard a guess and say that he won't move much
because he needs heat,so he will stay rather lathargic,
one more night won't hurt him,he hopefully will pick up tomorrow.
no fish friend huh that's a shame,still don't worry.
when i said filter media,i should have said it's the stuff that goes
inside some filters,sponges, and ceramic rings,or filter floss.
and shops will sell anything that makes money,along with somegiving out bad advise just so they make a few quid.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Togiran said:


> On a side note... Why the hell would they put a tank such as the one I bought on the market if the people who made it know that bettas can't survive in such horrible conditions? I mean, it even comes with a wall-mount thing. That's ridiculous. After I purchase a better tank, should I take it back to the store for a refund?


Ohh, the almighty dollar, how it makes people do stupid things. You may or may not be able to take it back. Cycling probably will take longer than the return policy will allow.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

No haha, I meant take back the Marina Beta Kit tank. It was about $15, but that really isn't the point. I mostly want to complain.

Anyway, I'm worried about the cycle thing. Since I'm getting the tank tomorrow and setting it up, wouldn't I have to keep the fish in the Marina tank until it cycles? Or is it safe to cycle while I'm feeding(hopefully) the fish etc?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I would say put him in the new tank with the heater etc. Make sure to get a liquid test kit for Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate and do frequent water changes until the tank has cycled. Because it's larger, it won't pollute quite as quickly as the smaller tank, and at least it will be kept at an adequate temperature.

Try to keep feeding to a minimum while the tank is cycling, this will stop the water from polluting as quickly.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

Let me ask some quick questions before getting started tomorrow morning:

*Question 1:* Changing the water. I'm assuming the drain 50% tank water method right?
Should I go about it like this?:

1)Prepare room temperature(Colorado...60 degree weather) water with conditioner(an empty 1 gallon water jug? Not sure what kind of measuring container would work best to get the right ratio of water:conditioner...)
2) Drain 50% of the water in the tank. (could anyone suggest a good method to do this? Using a bucket seems like it'll get messy.)
3)Pour the conditioned water into the tank.
4)Let sit for another week.

Do those steps sound right?

*Question 2:* Can you even reuse the test kit over and over without needing to buy expensive(assumingly) refills? Do they sell them at Wal-Mart or Petco/Petsmart?

Should I test the water before I pour it into the tank to make sure the conditioner worked fully?
If I buy a standard water test kit, what readings should I look for exactly?


Thanks for any help.

PS: I'll be looking over that cycle guide posted earlier later tonight. I'll ask any questions I have concerning that before I go to bed.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

I've decided on a 10 gallon tank. I'll buy everything else seperate. I would rather get a good filter than one I don't like with some random kit.

On that note, what is a great filter for a betta in a 10 gallon tank?

Also, if anyone could answer my 2 other questions above, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

1)Prepare room temperature(Colorado...60 degree weather) water with conditioner(an empty 1 gallon water jug? Not sure what kind of measuring container would work best to get the right ratio of water:conditioner...)
2) Drain 50% of the water in the tank. (could anyone suggest a good method to do this? Using a bucket seems like it'll get messy.)
3)Pour the conditioned water into the tank.
4)Let sit for another week.
*Question 2:* Can you even reuse the test kit over and over without needing to buy expensive(assumingly) refills? Do they sell them at Wal-Mart or Petco/Petsmart?
Should I test the water before I pour it into the tank to make sure the conditioner worked fully?
If I buy a standard water test kit, what readings should I look for exactly?
PS: I'll be looking over that cycle guide posted earlier later tonight. I'll ask any questions I have concerning that before I go to bed.[/quote]
hi,
get a clean bucket that has not been used for anything else,and keep it as your fish only bucket,put your new clean water in there,and add the conditioner,give it a stir,and leave to one side while you empty the old water from the tank..you can use a jug(clean unused)to empty dirty tank water.once you have done that,boil the kettle and add some hot water to the bucket of clean water just to take the chill from the clod water,
slowly add the clean water to the tank,then turn the heater back on,
and all should be fine.
the test kit you can reuse,it should have enough in it to last a long time.
you will be testing for Amonia.nitrAte and nitrIte.
you can get the test kits from pet stores.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

10glln sound great,good on ya. 
a HOB hang on the back filter should be fine for your tank.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

lol, yeah, I'd meant the little tank. By all means go complain to them. Just try to not buy anymore stuff from them (yeah, I know, sometimes impossible)

The liquid test kits come with enough drops for about 80 tests each I think (too lazy to run downstairs and check). Get an API or Red Sea, they have master kits. You mostly want to be checking ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates.

Look for a small gravel vac, the have em pretty much everywhere. It helps get the water out of the tank and if you have an excess of stuff in the gravel it gets it out. You should only do a 25% change each time.

Heater: since you're getting a 10 gallon I'd say you will want a 50w.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

I set off to multiple pet stores to get my equipment in about 2 hours.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I should make sure to do once I get home with everything?

I want to be as prepared as possible.

Anyone have suggestions on a nice 10 gallon tank filter brand?

Thanks.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I dunno...just check the silicone on everything and make sure it looks put together correctly.


----------



## marinebiologist21 (Aug 23, 2007)

If you don't know what an HOB filter is, it's a Hang-on-back filter.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Your Betta will love you for getting him a 10 gallon tank!

For a 10 gallon Betta tank I would get a filter that doesn't create too much current as Bettas don't like high currents. Something like this:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753028
It comes with a filter cartridge that contains carbon and a sponge for growing the benefical bacteria on.

Dont' skimp on the heater. I have this heater on my 10 gallon: 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754055
It's a very reliable brand and keeps the temp within 1 deg. F. 

Don't forget to pick up a thermometer, the kind that go inside your tank:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752255

Also, if your buying from Petsmart go to their website and print out the online prices and they will price match in the store. Their store prices are higher than the prices you see here from their website.


You might also want to pick up a couple buckets. I have two 5 gallon buckets. One I marked "Fish Only" which I mix my fresh change water in and another that I drain the old tank water into. You can use a gravel vac like this:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752298

Good luck!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Also,
when you get back with everything make sure you rinse the gravel really well til it rinses clean (this is another time a 5 gallon bucket comes in handy). That way your tank won't get all cloudy when you fill it up. Add the gravel, plants and whatever decor to the tank. Install your filter (make sure to rinse the carbon filter before you install it into the filter) and heater (set the heater to the temp you want before you put it in the tank, 78-79F should be good for a Betta) but don't plug them in yet. Fill the tank with water and add the water conditioner (I use AquaSafe). Make sure you read the directions for how much conditioner to add. Let your heater acclimate to the water temp for about 15 minutes before you plug it in. Turn on your filter and heater and let it run for 1-2 days before adding your Betta. Since the tank won't be cycled you'll have to keep an eye on the ammonia and nitrite levels. This is where your liquid test kits come in use. When the ammonia or nitrites get too high then you'll need to do a water change.


----------



## marinebiologist21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Is there any real damage that can be done when you don't rinse your new gravel?
I didn't because there was just way too much.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think that it's harmful to the fish. It's just unpleasant to look at and your filter gets gunked up quicker.


----------



## marinebiologist21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Phew.
I'm sure after awhile though it'll eventually clear if you do gravel stirs.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay guys, I'm back.

I bought everything. I was very pleased to see that the things I picked out were the same or very similar to what Jeaninel posted.

I just finished washing the gravel. Pouring in the water. Setting up the thermometer and heater, and installing the filter, and adding all the silk plants and hiding spots.

One thing I was curious about was Incandescent lightbulbs. It came with two of them. Incandescent bulbs won't heat up the tank like other bulbs, right?

Also, the Betta is still in bad shape sitting in his 1/2 gallon tank. Since I just finished setting it up, how long should I wait to put him in? I really don't want to wait a few days as I fear he will die in that time.

Also, about testing the water. I bought an expensive $45 liquid test kit. It has everything I need, and then some. I just tested the pH of my tap water (out of the faucet, not the tank) and it said that the pH was 7.8. Is this good, or bad? I need to know proper ammonia, nitrate and nitrite levels too, for a single betta, that way I can test the tank's water and watch it more fully.

Thanks for your continued help guys.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

> One thing I was curious about was Incandescent lightbulbs. It came with two of them. Incandescent bulbs won't heat up the tank like other bulbs, right?


Actually incandescent will heat up your tank. I bought replacement fluorescent ones at Walmart that fit into my hood. They were 15 watt compact fluorescents at $5 each (in the fish dept). 

If your worried about your Betta go ahead and put him in the tank tomorrow. Just make sure the tank is up to temp. Make sure to acclimate him first. Ph 7.8 should be ok. It's better to have a stable Ph rather than playing around with it. As for testing your water you should probably test it every day or every other day while it's cycling. You'll see an ammonia spike first, then nitrites. When both of these drop to 0 and you have some nitrates then your cycled. But this may take 2-6 weeks. You'll have to do frequent small water changes to keep the ammonia and nitrites at a bearable level.

Hang in there and be sure to keep us posted how you and your Betta are doing. Would love to see some pics once you get everything settled in.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

I went ahead and put him in the tank now. The tank had a while to itself to filter and for the conditioner to mix in so I think it'll be okay. At least better than that little tank.

The water temperature is perfect. He already seems more active. I want to wait to feed him anything (I bought pellets and blood worms, also have flakes) till he's even more active.

I think I'll test the levels in the tank tomorrow afternoon, too. Should I wait to change any water out until the day after tomorrow?

That sound good?

Also, thanks alot for the heads up about the incandescent bulbs. I'm new to the different types. I just know to change them, heh.

Oh, and a little math question I can't quite seem to figure out (my mind is going through a hundred things at once after getting this all set up):
The water conditioner I bought says that I should add 1 tsp. for every 10 gallons of water. I have a 10 gallon tank. I plan on changing 3 gallons of the water every other day. How much conditioner would I need to add to the bucket of water that is going into my tank?

If the levels of water is off, please tell me what an ideal amount to change out is (in gallons), thanks.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

3 gallon change sounds good...that's 30%. Hmmm...that would be 1/3 teaspoon but I don't know that they make that size measuring spoon. What I do is mix up a 5 gallon bucket of change water so I add 1/2 teaspoon of the conditioner (Aquasafe). Then, if I don't use the whole 5 gallons I have some ready for my next change although with the two tanks I always use all the water plus a few buckets more! lol (Gotta get me a python).


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome, great idea. I didn't think of that at all.

The betta still doesn't seem to be doing well. He is a bit more active. He has dived to the bottom of the tank a couple times, and has found at least one nice dark cave that he stayed in for a while. But now he's back to floating at the top. He isn't upside down or lopsided, but hes just in a corner at the very top.

Will he get better, you think? The temperature of the water is just below 80 degrees.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Maybe just tired or a bit stressed from the move? Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

Hes doing pretty good I suppose. He's moving around quite a bit, but not eating anything. He also looks like he doesn't know how to swim very well? Maybe it's from being in a stupid small bowl/tank for weeks/months. I dunno.

It also looks as if he has trouble staying in a lower part of the tank. He'll float up (tail first) to the surface, and stay there for a while. What could this be?


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

*Update!*

The fish seems to be doing much better. He's swimming around alot more now, and exploring his new hiding places. He still will not eat though...

I just tested the water, and would like to know where to go from here. I haven't changed out any water since I set up the tank yesterday afternoon.

The parameters are:

Ammonia - 0.25
nitrite - 0
nitrate - 20
pH - 8.0
Temperature - 78 F

I am using a Red Sea brand Marine Land liquid test kit. I can post some of the instructions from the kit if needed. Here is the link: http://www.petco.com/product/6242/Red-Sea-Fish-pHarm-Deluxe-Fresh-Lab-Test-Kit.aspx

I plan to keep a log on the water parameters each day and post them here until I learn how to do this properly (I'm very, very new to all this.)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

I successfully changed out 25% of the tank's water about 2 hours ago.

How long should I wait to change it out again? Tomorrow evening?


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

*to much!*

Your changing the water much to often...
You're supposed to be changing it 25-50% ONCE a week IMO but alot of other people say that too.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

He's cycling with a fish so he needs to do it more, as it says earlier on in this topic posting.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

That's right. When your cycling with fish you'll need to do more frequent small water changes. Keep testing your water everyday and do water changes every couple days. 
Did you test your tap water? I'm curious as to why you have nitrates already. These usually show up at the end of your cycle unless they are already present in your tap water.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

I woke up this morning to about 20 pellets floating in the tank. Someone else in my household must have fed him against my will. I fished out all the pellets, but the water looks somewhat cloudy.

Also, I just tested for Nitrates in my tap water. The reading was:

Nitrates: 20

Same as my tank's water.

Good thing/Bad thing?

I'll be testing the tank's water again to make sure the ammonia isn't high. If it's hovering around 0.25 again, should I do another 25% change? Or just leave it until tomorrow?


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

OK, here are the parameters for day 2:

Ammonia - 0.25 (I did a water change 25% yesterday afternoon)
Nitrite - .01 (This is new.)
Nitrate - 20 (My tap water comes with the same amount of Nitrates)

What should I do from here?

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmm...Nitrates in the tap water is not good. I don't have this problem but there are some on this forum who do. I think you can use RO (reverse osmosis) or bottled water for water changes? But having to buy bottled water all the time would be a pain not to mention $$$.

Anyone with this problem have any input?


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

I just want to say: Great Job Togiran!... you are doing whatever u can to help these beautiful creatures! when I first got my betta... i always thought u just add water and change it, feed it, and all that... but after my fifth one died (I'm SORRY!!!!) I began to extend my research, and learned bout tank size, filters, heaters, foods, ammonia, nitrates, etc... I have 3 and 2 of them are in a 2 gal... I just RECENTLY (like 2 hrs ago) started to cycle my 14 gal tank, and unfortuanately, I do not have the test kit to test the ammonia/ nitrate in the tank. I've been reading ur posts and its helped me alot! thanks alot, and good luck!  wish me luck too... I'm new to this whole large tank/ filters thing... having fishes is alot more complicated (and expensive) then I initially thought, hahha


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

That's great. I'm glad my cry for help has also helped other people too. The death of a fish didn't mean much to me when I was younger, but now I have the means to make sure it doesn't happen like it used to.

Maybe one day I'll be able to run a huge 150 gallon tank.

My next step now is putting some plants in. This will be a real challenge. I heard that it will absorb alot of my tap water's Nitrates.

If anyone can direct me to a great place for newbie tank planters, then please help!

Thanks guys.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: to much!*



kritas said:


> Your changing the water much to often...
> You're supposed to be changing it 25-50% ONCE a week IMO but alot of other people say that too.


Woops. Once again i display my ignorance in fish keeping. Great job Togiran...


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

I just bought the Elodea because it was suggested that I get some in order to control my Tap Water's nitrate level.

I went to Petsmart as suggested, but the only Elodea that they had was home to a bunch of Golden Mystery Snails. Apparently, the woman said that the bunch she gave me had no snails on it, but I can't be too sure. Also, there is a ton of floaty things (looks like plant matter) in the bag filled with water.

Should I rinse the plant before placing it in my tank?

Also, I bought a single 10 watt flourescent bulb. I figured just one would be enough, since it says they're 40% brighter than incandescent bulbs. The bulb will give off the UV needed to support the plant, right?

Will I need another bulb?

Any suggestions you can give me would help a ton. Keep in mind that the Elodea is sitting in it's bag right now, so a quick response detailing the first steps I should take would be amazing.

If there is anything else that you need to know, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Apple snails get big, you can probably even sell em back  If you had those kind you'd probably know it.

Rinse the plant very very well and then dunk it in some dechlorinated tap water before putting it in the tank. Do not bleach dip because elodea doesn't do so well with bleach.

If your bulb says full-spectrum on it then it's the right one. You don't need more than one for your size tank. Generally full-spectrum bulbs need replacing every 6 months because the blue and red in them burn out faster.

There's no guarantee you don't have pond snail eggs or something on your plant, inspect it very carefully and if you spot a snail in your tank just take it out and squish it.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

Haha, squish it. Or maybe I'll go back to my childhood days and pour salt on them like I used to do in my garden. Grisly thought. I must have been a vicious child...

Suggestions on actually keeping one in my tank? Snails are very interesting creatures in my eyes, but how would it do in my tank + situation? I really like the way their shells look.

Yes, the bulb is indeed full-spectrum.

I'll go ahead and prepare the water to dip the plant in after I rinse it.

When I'm through, I'll go ahead and make an update regarding my fish. It will be a very happy update too.

Thanks guys. You're the best.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

*Update!*

My betta is doing very well now!

He's FINALLY eating. He loves his dried blood worms A LOT. I heard that you should only feed blood worms occasionally. He also seems to really like his pellets (after I soften them up with a bit of water from the tank. He hates these betta flakes I bought for him, though. What else should I make part of his diet?

I think he recognizes feeding time now. He seems to stay at the top of the tank when I open the lid, just cruising slowly, looking for food.

After planting the Egeria/Elodea, I will change out 25% of the water again. I've decided to do this every other day.

The Egeria/Elodea came with Golden Mystery Snails. I have no idea how many went in when I put the plant in (after rinsing it as well as I could and dipping it in treated water). 
I hope to keep at least one Mystery Snail in the tank, because I find them very interesting. I will probably destroy the rest of them once they're visible. Suggestions on this development?

I put in a single 10 Watt flourescent bulb to help the plant out. I think I'll put in the second bulb, since it looks very silly with just one side of the tank lit up.

Mostly, I want to know about these snails. If anyone has any insight into them, then it'll sure help me out.

Thanks.


----------



## Fishfreak55 (Mar 26, 2008)

hmm idk exactly but my pleco did this after i had to clean his tank totally out and hes ok now just keep an eye on him. O ya does anyone know how to use one of thm there gravel pumps. I had one but couldnt'e get it to work.


----------



## Fishfreak55 (Mar 26, 2008)

sorry my comp froze and the top of pg 3 is all that loaded. Gratz on your betta but if osmeone could answer the above question it would be great.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Those snails should do just fine in your tank. There's really no need to get rid of them- they lay their eggs above the water line, so if you want to stop them from breeding, you can just wipe away the eggs when you see them. They'll feed off of the excess food in your tank, but are fine with plants as far as I know. They're considered decorative snails, not pests, so I'm sure there are lots of people that will happily take them off your hands. Some bettas will harass snails and some don't care at all, so I guess you'll have to see how yours goes. They're a cool little addition to your tank and are pretty low maintenance.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

That's great to hear that your betta is eating and doing well. Betta pellets and occasionally bloodworms is good. Maybe try some frozen brine shrimp.

Yes, I would put the other bulb in your hood if you have the same one I do (All-Glass Incandescent). 

Your Mystery snail is most likely a Brig. They're great for cleaning up any excess food from the bottom. Although, with your tank still cycling they might stay in their shell alot because of the ammonia and nitrites (how are the readings by the way?). Here's a good link for some info on them:
http://www.applesnail.net/


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey guys. I took some pictures of my tank and fish. Please deal with the quality, though. I'm still learning the odds and ends of this camcorder/camera. Also, the snail is hiding in the log on the right side. I'll upload an image of him later tonight when he's out and about.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks great. Your Betta must be very happy in there.


----------



## Elahrairah (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice tank. Your betta is happy, no doubt. I keep mine in a 10 gallon as well, but not as nicely decorated as yours.....I used to keep him in my 60 gallon Discus tank, but he was the king and let everyone else know it...so I took him out to keep my discus happy. He was nice for about 6 months, then changed his attitude.

I also hate the whole "betta tank" thing in stores...so many types. A coworker has two on his desk in 1/2 gallon vases....I have told him about 10 times that sucks for them....even keep my eye out for a 5 gallon on CL to buy him...he can put a opaque divider in it or something...at least they will have 2 1/2 gallons each...they just sit there now....doing nothing every day....

In fact, today I saw one that was 1/2 gallon that came with gravel, light even a tiny HOB filter!!! Must have been rated at a cup an hour.... $20. 

Just because they can live in a small space doesn't mean they like it....we keep our prisoners in a 3x6 cell, doesn't mean I want to rent one for myself....

Anyway, good job recognizing his needs and giving it to him....


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments guys.

I hope he keeps on thriving. I've been changing the water every other day (25%), and I hope the Nitrates are getting better thanks to my new plant (which is growing alot already.)

One problem though, he doesn't eat pellets anymore, but he'll eat blood worms just fine. Anyone have suggestions? He still won't eat flakes, either.

I occasionally give my snail 1/4th of an Algae Wafer, he loves those things. He'll snack on one all night. I just vacuum out the leftovers during a water change. Thankfully, they don't get the tank messy at all (Hikari brand).
Any suggestions on what else I can feed him?

Since I've had this tank for a while now, can anyone tell me the best way to tell if my tank has cycled yet? Just curious. I plan to keep up the 25% water changes every other day.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like your betta may have gotten a little spoiled on the bloodworms. Try not feeding them to him for a while and maybe he'll get hungry enough to eat the pellets again. Maybe try another brand?

You'll know your tank is cycled when you have 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites and some nitrates and it stays that way for at least a week.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, you don't want him getting bloated, I'd actually go ahead and feed him a pea just to keep that from happening if he's only been eating the bloodworms.

Your tank looks great and your tap water will probably keep that plant growing like a weed.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

*Update!*

Hey guys. It's been a while.

My Betta is doing great. He has some fin growth going on too. His new transparent fin tips are turning red finally, so I hope that's a sign of him being healthy as can be.

I changed his pellets to something else, since he was being stubborn by only eating blood worms. I'm now using the Hikari brand pellets (the ones that come in the weird package). He absolutely LOVES them. He ate them up quicker than the blood worms. I was so happy. I also got him to eat a whole pea the other day. He really loved it, though it did put some temporary floaty matter inside the tank.

Also, I was thinking about adding about 5 of those little blue Neons. I have loved them ever since I was a kid. What do you guys think about that? Will the rip my betta to shreds? Can they live in the same conditions? Is 5 of them too many?

Something is troubling me too. I recently noticed some kind of strange brown colored mold all over the silk plant's leaves. It's on all the silk leaves in the tank. I took a picture. Here it is:










Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Diatom algae. It will clear itself up after a while.

I wouldn't have neons...maybe a group of cories?


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

Cories? Am I looking at the "catfish" ones? Or is there some other kind?

It says they are a bottom feeder, so I suppose that's great.
Will they harm my Mystery Snail?

What is wrong with Neons by the way?

Can I have more than one Cory? Keep in mind, my tank is a 10 gallon. Maybe you can recommend me some other fish too?

Thanks.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

i read ur whole post from page 1 great story there is one kind of thing you can add with your betta that is actually really cool and that would be a few african dwarf frogs. they are really neat and live totally underwater.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

African Dwarf Frogs seem interesting, but my tank has a big hole in the hood near the filter and heater. He could easily escape through that hole.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Cories need a group, like at least 4. People have actually kept them in a 10 gallon with a betta but if you've got a snail then maybe not since the snail produces probably a good sized chunk of your waste.

I say no neons cuz they can be a bit shy and they're small enough that your betta would probably intimidate them too much.

Off the top of my head I can't think of anything else (it's too early in the am and I can't sleep  ) but there are a lot of threads in the Anabantids section that have the same question as you, they might be a bit buried by now though. Try searching betta 10 gallon in the forum search.


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

Let's say I moved the snail to another tank. How many cories would fit in my tank then? Max?


----------



## Togiran (Mar 23, 2008)

Please guys. Need some help here before the store closes.


----------

